# How to convert epson 4800 series to dtg



## fixmobile (Oct 30, 2010)

dear all
im planning to buy epson 4800. anyone who could help me to convert and how to convert? 

regards,
thanks to all


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

fixmobile said:


> dear all
> im planning to buy epson 4800. anyone who could help me to convert and how to convert?
> 
> regards,
> thanks to all


:welcome: there is an entire section of the forum to help with DIY

DIY DTG - T-Shirt Forums

Best of Luck!!


----------



## fixmobile (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks fatkat 
but is there anyone who could help me to assist personally to convert epson 4800? i will pay for me to learn. im afraid i damage the printer  i went to the link you sent to me. i havent found any direct link to plans and parts to convert this printer to dtg.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you post an ad in the referrals and recommendation section..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

After 15 posts you can place a "Service Needed" in the Classified section

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/

Also, you can PM (private message) http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/german13.html

He seems to be the knowledgeable about the DIY

DIYDTGS.com - Home (Here is his website)

Plus, look into You Tube they may be some instructional video's there.


----------



## techsol (May 20, 2011)

fixmobile said:


> dear all
> im planning to buy epson 4800. anyone who could help me to convert and how to convert?
> 
> regards,
> thanks to all


I'm working on a 4800 right now, were you able to get any model specific directions/tricks and traps?

Thanks Rich


----------



## GraphicGuru (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where 4800 or 4880 are available for purchase?




techsol said:


> I'm working on a 4800 right now, were you able to get any model specific directions/tricks and traps?
> 
> Thanks Rich


----------



## techsol (May 20, 2011)

Mostly the used market, the 4800 isn't available new but there are quite a few around. Clogged print heads are the biggest concern for a used model


----------



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

New Project 

Ozan Muhammet Candan - YouTube


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Try to go to this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t170993-7.html


----------



## topserigraphie (Feb 13, 2016)

please 

anyone who could help me to convert and how to convert. my epson 4800 to dtg printer


----------

